# Stocking up for winter???



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like as good as an excuse as any to smoke some cheese!!












































GOODNESS I just love cold smoked cheese, these were in Hickory for 4.5 hours..then vacuumed sealed and put in the waiting refrigerator.. 11 days hard to wait, but its soooo worth it.

Thanks for the look,

Rich


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 22, 2011)

Good Lord...THAT looks good! Cheese, Cheese, CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks good to me. I doubt it will last til winter Rich.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks great, nice to see a little sweat on them.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 22, 2011)

Winter is still 4 months away. :(

Looks good AB!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks great, nice color!

Just did a batch myself, the wait sucks!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 23, 2011)

Rich do you hang the stove on the wall in Alaska 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it looks great  and yummy all these cheese


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2011)

Perfect looking Cheese, Rich !!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

Winter - must be a state of mind as that cheese wont make it past the end of the month as good as it looked.  Seeing all the recent cheese threads I had to do some yesterday.  I have a few sacrifice chunks that are offered up as a diversion from the vacuum sealed ones...so far it keeps them safe (until the sacrificial chunks are gone) for the hold time.

John


----------



## roller (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep looks real good....


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 31, 2011)

that is some good looking cheese! might we guess from Costco? FYI Costco has some hard XXX Sharp White Artisenal cheese (Yancey's) right now that is outstandin when smoked

Tom


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom,

Yes from Costco and TYVM for the heads up on the white XX cheese, thats IF our Anchorage store carries it..  We'll see.

Rich


----------



## ellymae (Jul 31, 2011)

OOOhhhhh,,, I so need to smoke some more cheese...


----------



## otter (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks GREAT A/Bear been really wanting to try cold smokeing but my funds will not allow that yet but looking to do this soon .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with Otter,low funds
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,but I'll be getting an AMNS to use in my upright
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## smokin vegas (Sep 23, 2011)

We just got a Cajun Injection Smoker and have been doing all types of meat with success.  I have never smoked cheese.  I live in Vegas so I have to wait til November so it doesn't melt just being outside.  Could you share the process of smoking cheese please? 

Thanks,

Smokin' Vegas


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 24, 2011)

Smokin Vegas said:


> Could you share the process of smoking cheese please?


X2


----------



## confederateknowhow (Sep 27, 2011)

Smokin Vegas and Ejbreeze, here is some info on smoking cheese. I've been reading up a lot on it...It's been getting down into the 40's here at night, I'm stoked! Just gotta order my A-Mazn-Smoker!

Good luck and happy smoking!


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks.  Over 95 degrees here today so I think I need to wait for some cooler temps.  Or I could just eat some of yours....


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for the hijack AlaskanBear.
 


Smokin Vegas said:


> We just got a Cajun Injection Smoker and have been doing all types of meat with success.  I have never smoked cheese.  I live in Vegas so I have to wait til November so it doesn't melt just being outside.  Could you share the process of smoking cheese please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Smokin' Vegas







Ejbreeze said:


> X2


Hey guys here's a recent one I did. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110754/wheew-i-cut-the-cheese-with-q-view-update  Just fill your water pan with a block of ice or a big pile of ice cubes and you should be fine. You want the cheese to sweat a little anyways. Do your smoke at night when it's cooler out. Only need 2-3 hours of smoke. Here's cubes instead of blocked ice.


----------



## smokin vegas (Sep 28, 2011)

I was wondering does the higher the fat content of the cheese make it better when you smoke it?  Or less fat better?  My brother wants to try using Cache Valley cheeses which is made from cream and whole milk, very rich.  Tried smoking cheese and the flavor was wonder but had a hard time keeping the temperature down in the smoker it is still 100 degrees here will try smoking cheese next week temps are supposed to drop into the 80's then.   Want to try smoking pepper jack,  loved the mozzerlla and the monterey jack cheese.  Cheese was a little hard think it got a little to warm during smoking.  What do you think?  Thanks.


----------



## smokin vegas (Sep 28, 2011)

Great idea I will try it this weekend.  Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## confederateknowhow (Sep 29, 2011)

Smokin Vegas said:


> "I was wondering does the higher the fat content of the cheese make it better when you smoke it?  Or less fat better?  My brother wants to try using Cache Valley cheeses which is made from cream and whole milk, very rich.  Tried smoking cheese and the flavor was wonder but had a hard time keeping the temperature down in the smoker it is still 100 degrees here will try smoking cheese next week temps are supposed to drop into the 80's then.   Want to try smoking pepper jack,  loved the mozzerlla and the monterey jack cheese.  Cheese was a little hard think it got a little to warm during smoking.  What do you think?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alelover (Sep 29, 2011)

I've smoked moz and havarti. Soft cheeses. And I've smoke very sharp cheddar. Hard cheese. They both take smoke well. You want to try to stay below 90 when doing cheese. Some of the best cheese I did was done at around 60.


----------

